# New mount from Fortner



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2017)

Really impressed with Fortner and the work he does.


----------



## rydert (Jan 25, 2017)

looks goot strang......


----------



## GAGE (Jan 25, 2017)

That is really cool!


----------



## BigSwole (Jan 25, 2017)

Sweet


----------



## mattech (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks really good


----------



## mbaker8686 (Jan 25, 2017)

Just curious, how long did it take to get it back after you dropped off?


----------



## stringmusic (Jan 25, 2017)

mbaker8686 said:


> Just curious, how long did it take to get it back after you dropped off?



I think we dropped them off in July and got them back first week of January, so about 6 months. He did six birds for me and two buddies.


----------



## Barebowyer (Jan 25, 2017)

Looks nice


----------



## mattech (Jan 25, 2017)

stringmusic said:


> I think we dropped them off in July and got them back first week of January, so about 6 months. He did six birds for me and two buddies.



Her is one of the six birds, he did an amazing job on this pintail.





.


----------



## mizuno24jad (Jan 26, 2017)

Man those look good! I got a hen shoveler I'm getting ready to drop off somewhere to get done, makes me really wished I'd hit the drake shoveler now lol


----------

